# Acrobatreader Problem



## layla (17. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich hab ein rießen problem. Ich habe in einer pdf datei etwas bekommen das is ein folder mit text drinnen. Jetzt brauch ich aber diesen text auf einer Seite. Wie bekomm ich am besten den text aus der pdf?
Ich habe es mit dem Textauswahl Werkzeug probiert aber der text steht in spalten nebeneinander und ich kann nicht immer nur 1 Spalte markieren.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paat Tips!

Danke


----------



## Beppone (18. September 2003)

Hi,

bin nicht sicher, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe. 
Folder = Broschüre oder Ordner/Verzeichnis?

Üblicherweise läßt sich die Markierung einer Textpassage (Deine erste Spalte) vergrößern, indem der Cursor bei gedrückter Shifttaste ans Ende der zu markierenden Stelle gesetzt wird.

Ob sich's dann kopieren läßt, hängt von den Einstellungen der PDF-Datei ab (mit Hilfe des Acrobat läßt sich vom Erzeuger der PDFdas Entnehmen von Inhalten sperren)

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,

Bep


----------



## layla (19. September 2003)

hat sich erledigt hab ein programm gefunden das nennt sich pdf2html.


----------

